# North Atlantic Weather Ships



## janderso (Dec 4, 2005)

Wondering if perhaps the community could help me. 
There is currently a work in progress detailing the history of the North Atlantic Aeronautical Communications Service in Ireland from 1936 to the present day.We are attempting to identify two ships which we believe were part of the Ocean Ship Network in the North Atlantic in 1946. The only information we have are their callsigns DUZA and DUZB. The ships communicated with overflying aircraft using Morse Code.They were also apparently equipped with radio beacons to assist aircraft crossing the pond. If anyone could supply any further information it would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Janderso,

reference your request. You will find a link attached which will show you a map of all the weather stations from 1946-1980 and who managed or manned them. 
The two call signs you quote I think would be Philippines flagged vessels as the DU-DZ is there allocation. Therefore I would think it highly unlikely that they were associated with any of the weather ships. However I could be proved wrong!

http://www.whoi.edu/oceanus/viewImage.do?id=4698&aid=2343

Hawkey01


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Click HERE for more on weather ships.


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Janderso:

They were possibly two flower class corvettes stationed at Greenock. It is quite possible that the old records of the met office or Clyde Port can help you.

Jim.


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

PS. They were painted a dusgusting mixture of orange and buff paint.. a sort of
mucky orange colour. I'm sure some of the older memebrs who went to James Watt in the late 40's and early 50's will rememeber them.


----------



## janderso (Dec 4, 2005)

JimC said:


> PS. They were painted a dusgusting mixture of orange and buff paint.. a sort of
> mucky orange colour. I'm sure some of the older memebrs who went to James Watt in the late 40's and early 50's will rememeber them.


Tks Jim that sounds plausible will check it out rgds J


----------



## janderso (Dec 4, 2005)

Mystery partly solved - DUZA according to one of our longest lived retirees referred to the American Forces, Frankfurt, Germany


----------

